# Happy ending of a long pending order at K-S



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2009)

Last year, having seen the publicity on Orchid magazine conc. potinara Elaine Taylor and the diff. Paph. rothschildianum, I got in contact with Frank Smith and his crew to hear if mailing to Luxembourg would be possible. I got confirmation with the indication that getting all the nec. Cites paperwork would need time! As I absolutely wanted to have some Krull-Smith plants, I put my order at the end of August.

A first mailing of plants took place beg. jan. at the time where almost all of Europe experienced really unusual low temps for several weeks. So these plants arrived frozen!! I sent some pics of the plants to K-S! They immediately answered that of course they were going to replace the plants without any costs for me, but would wait until there was no more danger of frost!!! In june we reactivated communication (Thanks a lot for your help Scott ) and by the first of juli the parcel arrived in Luxembourg, with Cites papers , complete, the plants being in good shape, esp. the potinara being a very nice strong plant, 1 Bel Royal, 1 St. Swithin and 1 roth!!!

Here some pics documenting this long lasting order  !

Thanks again Frank, Shannon, and Scott!

Jean















Here the roth of the jan. mailing, larger than its actual sister plant but much darker  !


----------



## nikv (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice, Jean! I'm trying to read the label in the photo of the rothschildianum. It's Crystelle crossed with ????? I purchased a couple of roths from K-S a few months ago and was wondering if it was from the same cross as mine.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice aquisitions Jean!!! Happy blooming!!! Too bad for the roth, though...!!


----------



## Elena (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice, Jean, I'm green with envy


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2009)

nikv said:


> Very nice, Jean! I'm trying to read the label in the photo of the rothschildianum. It's Crystelle crossed with ????? I purchased a couple of roths from K-S a few months ago and was wondering if it was from the same cross as mine.



must be diff. possible ways to fill in the tag Nik!  ! I bought the plant as => Paph. rothschildianum ('Crystelle', FCC/AOS x 'Atticus', AM/AOS) 
Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice to have a happy ending!


----------



## nikv (Jul 4, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> I bought the plant as => Paph. rothschildianum ('Crystelle', FCC/AOS x 'Atticus', AM/AOS)


I have a plant from that same exact cross. Thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2009)

See, all's well that ends well.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice plants Jean. A#1 vendor you where dealing with!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 7, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice plants Jean. *A#1 vendor *you where dealing with!



Yes, this is why I absolutely wanted, and got , those plants: have some original Krull-Smith here in Luxembourg!!!! (BTW, my first order for *plants* to be shipped by mail!!). Jean


----------

